# 204 remington sps varmint



## roggowj (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there guys i jsut bought this rifle and topped it with 8x32x44 scope and am wondering if anybody owns or ahs shot this gun. if you have what bullets are you using and how are they grouping. i bought soome 39 grain SBK and some 40 and 32 grains vmax bullets. Also trying to gert into coyote hunting this year and have great land out in western south dakota what would be some good things to get. i was thinking about getting this e-caller.......... http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true does anyone use this or have any expericne with it please let me know thanks very much


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I've got a Remington 22-250 gun that would be very simular to yours. I love this gun so I'm sure you'll love the 204 as well. Not real sure on bullets to recommend for the 204 but the e-caller is the exact one I'm getting for christmas from my wife. I accidently found it in her trunk a couple weeks ago :wink:

I'm looking forward to using it and have heard really good things about it. Let us know how you like the 204.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd stay away from 32 gr V- max. Heard of poor penetration and splash effect just under the skin. Besides, the 40 gr has a better BC with no loss in drop, and less wind drift. The bigger bullet will carry more energy as well, I just don't see any advantage to using 32's.

I have been using hornady 45 gr spire point in my Savage 12 fv.

P.S. The 204 is a good round and so much fun to shoot. No recoil, even my wife likes to shoot it!


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Brundage said:


> I've got a Remington 22-250 gun that would be very simular to yours. I love this gun so I'm sure you'll love the 204 as well. Not real sure on bullets to recommend for the 204 but the e-caller is the exact one I'm getting for christmas from my wife. I accidently found it in her trunk a couple weeks ago :wink:
> 
> I'm looking forward to using it and have heard really good things about it. Let us know how you like the 204.


Sure thats not for her boyfriend? :lol:


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

jrp267 said:


> Brundage said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Remington 22-250 gun that would be very simular to yours. I love this gun so I'm sure you'll love the 204 as well. Not real sure on bullets to recommend for the 204 but the e-caller is the exact one I'm getting for christmas from my wife. I accidently found it in her trunk a couple weeks ago :wink:
> ...


It better not be :******: lol


----------



## roggowj (Sep 15, 2005)

hi there guys just thought i would update u on my rifle purchase.. i love this gun and it goes everywhere with me. i have shoot a couple of yotes with it and with very good results. i was using the 40 grain vmax and it dropped them right in ther tracks. one of these little critters was at about 313 range finded but it was a very still day but this gun did a very good job on the game and fur so far. only complaint is that it is way too heavy to carry all day.


----------

